# 65L "Skeleton coast"



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everybody ,

here is a new lay-out started last week , the tank is 65Liters , 60*30*36cm , 2*18W , co2 1b/2s , ferts step1 brightyK , eheim 2213 .

the stem plants in the center of the back ground (hygrophila sp , ludvigia arcuata needle leaf) are only here to prevent algae , i will remove them once the tank is better balanced , i'll also put some more moss on the stones ....but not too much ... 
plants are moss in the midground , tenellus , crypto wendtii green , vallisneria nana in the background (+hygrophila sp , ludvigia arcuata narrow leaf , for the start only)










hope you like it


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the hardscape. That looks really cool!


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice tank!
I like the layout, and the gravel/rocks are also very nice (color)
maybe you 'd concentrate the vals? in the right corner to hide the filter intake a little.
looks like a perfect home for a couple of goby's, or stiphodons


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the use of hard-broken stone with softer rounded woods. Lookin forward to seeing how the plant growth is allowed to develop.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The hardscape is quite interestering. It'll be interesting to see how the tank matures.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

What lighting are you using?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

ooooooooooo nice scape


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Asgard i am not sure of what population i will use there but maybe some Aplocheilichthys normani (lampeye) , i think that they would fit well in the scape 

[email protected] , i use ada na-lamp , it is T8 bulbs 18W .

some news of that tank , it is not growing so fast as it is running nearly low-tech now , because of the small amount of plants i use only 18W of lights (ratio 0.3W/L) , and co2 1b/3sec ferts also very very lightly .
all the plants are in now in the background there is vallisneria nana mixed with a bit of vivipara , vivipara will be controled not to densify i only want a small touch of it . in the center the hygrophila sp will be removed as soon as the over plants will have grown enough only the arcuata needle leaf should stay , for the rest it is tenellus that must densify and a bit of crytos wendtii on the left .
here is how the tank looks today










i still have to add some moss in the foreground , here is how i want it to be ....no time to do it yet ...quite lazy to attach the moss on small stones .....










hope you like it


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, I just tied a bunch of moss stones together this weekend. It is time consuming for sure! I did it while watching a football game, so maybe turning on the TV will help pass the time


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooha , i finally did it ...i had to do it listening to my wife complaining about ...not sure about what , i wasn't really listening ...anyways tying the moss helped going through that painful moment ... 

here are some new pics of this tank , moss has been freshly added , the stem part is too bushy but i keep it that way to avoid algaes , i'll trim it clean later , i also added some fishes , those are lampeye , hope you like it


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, its doing fine! Nicely filling in...
I think that the fish fit well in the aquascape!
I only think that something special is missing!
Regards Tim


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Very beautiful--great job! Love the rock placement and the tall plants in the back.

Keep us posted as things progress--will be interested to see how it continues to develop.


----------

